# Who is the Mizukage Mei Terumi marrying?



## bloody_ninja (May 28, 2014)

Is this a known person or just some random?


----------



## Overhaul (May 28, 2014)

fodder #56427.


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Of course thats me. pek

Nah, nobody in general.
Aparently every girl in Naruto dreams of a man or two.


----------



## oprisco (May 28, 2014)

Would be cool if that's Kakashi


----------



## CrazyAries (May 28, 2014)

My first thought was Kakashi, but IDK.

And look in Tsunade's face in that panel. 

Honestly, why are the other Kage there instead of others from Kiri?


----------



## Stan Lee (May 28, 2014)

I thought she didn't want to get married. lol


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2014)

@ Tsunade


----------



## theworks (May 28, 2014)

When reading the chapter, I thought it was Juugo for a minute.

It's weird that no one from Kiri is there, maybe the point of her dream is making the other Kage jealous.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2014)

It's funny cause that might as well be Chojuuro's dream.
That man being who he wishes to be and marrying Mei.


----------



## John Connor (May 28, 2014)

going with Kakashi

he has the biggest reputation among the 5 villages


----------



## Rosi (May 28, 2014)

Damn, what if it's indeed Kakashi 
And Kishi did what he had promised.


----------



## Ch1pp (May 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's funny cause that might as well be Chojuuro's dream.
> That man being who he wishes to be and marrying Mei.



Hasn't that boy suffered enough sexual harassment from her?
all those time she will sit in her office and order him to lick her pussy. I dont like chojuuro but common



Rosi said:


> Damn, what if it's indeed Kakashi
> And Kishi did what he had promised.



Not a kakashi fan but he deserves better.


----------



## Sage (May 28, 2014)

The wedding looked very western with the tuxes and her bridal gown. 

I feel like tuxes shouldn't belong in the Narutoverse but then again there are few people wearing jump/track suits, so whatever.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Hasn't that boy suffered enough sexual harassment from her?
> all those time she will sit in her office and order him to lick her pussy. I dont like chojuuro but common
> 
> 
> ...



What's so wrong with Mei though?


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2014)

kakashi?


----------



## scavenger144 (May 28, 2014)

She got mad at her ninja guard guy a few times when she thought he had said "engagement," "marriage," and "called off." Maybe its some guy she was engaged to but he called it off.


----------



## Sage (May 28, 2014)

Those panels were meant to be Neji's dreams, instead we get Mei's... 

Which is weird, idk why Kishi chose to show her dreams rather than another character who is more influential to the plot like Orochimaru. And I believe the Raikage and Tsuchikage had more back story revealed in this war than Mei, seemed random for Kishi to draw out her dream instead of theirs.

As to who it is... could be Dan... Tsunade looks pissed


----------



## BurningVegeta (May 28, 2014)

Sage said:


> Those panels were meant to be Neji's dreams, instead we get Mei's...
> 
> Which is weird, idk why Kishi chose to show her dreams rather than another character who is more influential to the plot like Orochimaru. And I believe the Raikage and Tsuchikage had more back story revealed in this war than Mei, seemed random for Kishi to draw out her dream instead of theirs.
> 
> As to who it is... could be Dan... Tsunade looks pissed



How can Neji be dreaming? The boy is dead.


----------



## Xeogran (May 28, 2014)

Let's wait for the anime to see this guy's hair color.


----------



## iJutsu (May 28, 2014)

The only one whose hair is long enough is Kakashi.


----------



## jug8man Nin (May 28, 2014)

My guess is Ao


----------



## MangaR (May 28, 2014)

Some lucky guy. He only need to survive a year of unstoppable sex.


----------



## IchLiebe (May 28, 2014)

No Those panels with Neji were HINATA"S dream.


Atleast we got to finally see Kakashi without his mask.


----------



## Ch1pp (May 28, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> What's so wrong with Mei though?



Whats wrong?   She's a freak in the sheets, a certified head giver.
See the remnants of her lava jutsu on her lip ends?  lemme catch you lie that they look nothing like low velocity cum shots.
Kage







Big Bad Wolf said:


> dude looks like he should be on one of them _State Property_ movies



or some no nonsense head of casino security. You know those muscle guys that fuck you up behind close doors when you try to game the system.


----------



## Hasan (May 28, 2014)

Genma, perhaps.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2014)

He is not Kakashi and I want Kakashi 8(
I was thinking he's C.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (May 28, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, what if it's indeed Kakashi
> And Kishi did what he had promised.



Although I suppose it is possible, the height difference between the groom and Mei wouldn't be consistent with Kakashi (barring fantasy embellishment). Kakashi should only be around 2-3 inches taller than Mei while the groom is a bit shy of being a head taller than her (height differences are based off of shoulder level rather than the top of the head, due to both Mei and the groom having their heads held at angles).


----------



## KingBoo (May 28, 2014)

feel bad for mei. not only is she marrying fodder, it seems before the war, she didn't have any friends. so lets all be happy she made some friends to invite to her wedding


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

me!!!!

but why is tsunade looking unhappy at there?


----------



## Ghost (May 28, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Genma, perhaps.



lolwot          .


----------



## alekos23 (May 28, 2014)

Onoki there


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 28, 2014)

Kakashim but did they knows about tuxedo?


----------



## Hasan (May 28, 2014)

saikyou said:


> lolwot          .



This guy ? looks different without his trademark senbon in mouth and the bandana.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 28, 2014)

Just noticed that Tsunade is envious because somebody in another thread pointed it out


----------



## RaptorRage (May 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I was thinking he's C.



Looked the most like him but probably too tall, I'd guess random filler dude like Chouji has random filler girl in his dream.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 28, 2014)

It's Zetsu of course, he'll be infiltrating everyone's dreams soon enough, turning them into nightmares.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> My first thought was Kakashi, but IDK.
> 
> And look in Tsunade's face in that panel.
> 
> Honestly, why are the other Kage there instead of others from Kiri?



I was wondering the exact same thing if you ask me.



takL said:


> me!!!!
> 
> but why is tsunade looking unhappy at there?


Maybe she is supposed to be like " she is getting married and me not"

I was expecting to see Mangetsu there 
Also why no Kirigakure ninja? Maybe kishi was too tired on making this chapter?


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Maybe she is supposed to be like " she is getting married and me not"
> ...



he couldnt give many panels to each chara. im sure Kirigakure ninjas are also attending the wedding.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 28, 2014)

My first thought was Ao

Then I checked his picture again and saw it wasnt him

Then I thought it could be either Kakashi or Sakumo


----------



## Sage (May 28, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> How can Neji be dreaming? The boy is dead.


 
that was my point... if he were alive those panels would have shown his dreams since that page was reserved for Team Gai.

showing Mei's dream in place of that was a random fill in.


----------



## Selina Kyle (May 28, 2014)

the guy who dumped her before the kage summit happened
what else do you expect in this manga about obsessive, abusive relationships 




Revy said:


> fodder #56427.



more like fodder #53663677824


----------



## Narutossss (May 28, 2014)

could be kakashi but doesn't mei like twenks?


----------



## spankdatbitch (May 28, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Hasn't that boy suffered enough sexual harassment from her?
> all those time she will sit in her office and order him to lick her pussy. I dont like chojuuro but common



And for some reason you see such a job as deplorable?
Are you perhaps gay...or a girl?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

Doesn't look like Kakashi at all. Actually kinda looks like Shi. 



It's probably just some fodder dude like the fodder girl in Chouji's dream though.


----------



## Kage (May 28, 2014)

Looks like random "handsome" dude.


----------



## Wrath (May 28, 2014)

Minato combed his hair.


----------



## epyoncloud (May 28, 2014)

Its a hustler she picked up at the bar.:33


----------



## stevefarfan (May 28, 2014)

i'm surprised the guy isn't way younger than her


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (May 28, 2014)

He's literally her dream guy. :rofl


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

I always thought that there was a special connection with Mei and Ao; shame he's dead now, but that was a ship I could see sailing until it sunk


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2014)

stevefarfan said:


> i'm surprised the guy isn't way younger than her



Well, Mei supposedly is in her 30s, for all we know that guy is like 22.


----------



## Garcher (May 28, 2014)

It is just some random good looking dude because Mei is a superficial slut


----------



## cfnb (May 28, 2014)

It's Mu without the bandages


----------



## Krippy (May 28, 2014)

A very lucky guy.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> he couldnt give many panels to each chara. im sure Kirigakure ninjas are also attending the wedding.



I mean Kirigakure ninja in that pannel of her getting married.
Like Ao and company.


----------



## cfnb (May 28, 2014)

Kage said:


> Looks like random "handsome" dude.



fuck me! Kage won this round.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 28, 2014)

it's Ao you idiots


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Kyrie Eleison said:


> Although I suppose it is possible, the height difference between the groom and Mei wouldn't be consistent with Kakashi (barring fantasy embellishment). Kakashi should only be around 2-3 inches taller than Mei while the groom is a bit shy of being a head taller than her (height differences are based off of shoulder level rather than the top of the head, due to both Mei and the groom having their heads held at angles).



Kakashi is 5'11 I think. Most people in the Naruto fandom always mistake it for 5'9 cuz they don't math.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> it's Ao you idiots



Doesnt look like Ao at all. Looks like some random man of her dreams.


----------



## cfnb (May 28, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Doesnt look like Ao at all. Looks like some random man of her dreams.



Could be Ao when he was young and had two eyes though. It's a dream after all


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 28, 2014)

It's funny how Kishi had no other characters for background other than Hokages. I mean look at Raikage lool.
He seems to be on a hitman mission than  a wedding...


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 28, 2014)

I don't care what anyone sys that's kakashi unmasked.


----------



## Kanga (May 29, 2014)

He kind of looks like the male version of herself.


----------



## Plague (May 29, 2014)

Kakashi!!!!!! XD


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (May 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kakashi is 5'11 I think. Most people in the Naruto fandom always mistake it for 5'9 cuz they don't math.



You're correct. Kakashi is roughly 5'11" and Mei is in-between 5'8" and 5'9", hence the assumption of 2-3 inches height difference between the two.


----------



## Edo Sensei (May 29, 2014)

Does she even know Kakashi?? There's no sign for it.


----------



## cfnb (May 29, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Does she even know Kakashi?? There's no sign for it.



I feel like everyone knows kakashi.


----------



## John Connor (May 29, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Does she even know Kakashi?? There's no sign for it.


hes the most famous ninja among 25-35 year olds


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (May 29, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Does she even know Kakashi?? There's no sign for it.





cfnb said:


> I feel like everyone knows kakashi.



Given his reputation and prominent status within Konoha, it seems as though most jounin and some chuunin should know of him via their village's bingo book. While that doesn't mean that they know him per se, they at least know that he's a dangerous opponent and also probably know some things regarding his appearance and fighting style.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 29, 2014)

It doesn't even look like Kakashi. The only named character that it actually looks like is C, the Raikage's bodyguard. I'm pretty sure it's just a random fodder, though. Mei doesn't wish to marry any named character that we know of, so it would make sense that in her dream she is just marrying some random dude.​​


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (May 29, 2014)

It's likely someone who died in the past and it traumatized her to being the person she is today.


----------



## Shanks (May 29, 2014)

It appears to be some sort of prince charming.


----------



## KamuiKakashi (Sep 12, 2014)

*It's kakashi*

Kakashi will marry the mizukage and I've come up with a theory and reasons why. First of all the guy in the picture is not kakashi , mei and kakashi have not encountered or been around each other during this war not even sure if they know each other. However the picture is a clear foreshadowing it will be kakashi. If we look at it it would make sense , there both similar age , kakashi  31 she is. 30. Now my theory.  Sasuke is about to fight naruto , Sasuke said he plans to execute the Kages. I'm sure kakashi and sakura have no use in this final battle so they will probably go and locate the kage and protect them from sasukes plan but there might be away to undo the jutsu manually but that's either here or there. Kakashi will be by the side of the Kages , when they wake up mei is going to think kakashi is the guy from her dream and there we have kakashi and the mizukage something like that lol


----------



## RBL (Sep 13, 2014)

i hope she ends up with chojuro.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuck chojuro. I hope she ends up with...


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 13, 2014)

Its 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Donald Trump


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2014)

It's Dan, Tsunade's man.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 13, 2014)

oh,so that's why she's looking salty in the background.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Sep 13, 2014)

I think it's just a random dude; I found a colored version on the wiki that shows him as a blonde, but I'm not sure if it's a canon coloring or not


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 13, 2014)

Tsunade looks so butthurt in the background


----------



## DarQDawG (Sep 13, 2014)

There's no way that's dan. He would be the same age as Jiraiya without a youth jutsu.

The Mizukage is younger than that. She looks like she's in Minato's age group.

Tsunade looks salty because's she's a woman and another woman's getting married, while she's an old maid. 

And keep in mind, this is Mei Torume's dream, not Tsunade's, so from her perspective Tsunade would be pissed because marriage is all Mei thinks about.


----------

